# Asofai: Steel and Gold



## Serp (Jan 5, 2011)

------------
King Acondus sat upon the Four Throne. He was plotting. He had called Conn and Koros to him. 
"Ser Koros, Ser Conn. I have world to believe that Oto may be planning to take the crown." 

Acondus has reason to fear the last king he had killed was a member of house Oto, and the current lord Oto was the uncle of the last king. Although he didn't act it, Lord Oto was a sneaky one. The House of Oto had been the lords of the east for along time, each time another house threatened them they crushed them with ruthlessness. And for that reason, the King feared for himself. He had killed an Oto, nephew to the oldest member of the council. 

Acondus had had to amass all the force of Abature and the other houses he could gather to fight the backlash of house Oto. Even though he fought against the Zantopar people, two zantoparians in his court remained, Ser Xhu and Lord Oto both had taken oathes to serve whatever king was seated. But Oto was a great lord as well as council member and stood by as Acondus killed his clansmen. Oto was an old house, they had one of the strongest rebellions against Aesop before they got crushed and Tetsujin still has that steel in him, he could bide his time and the king felt that his time was coming end. 

"My king, what would you have us do?" Ser Conn asked. 

Acondus choose these two knights on purpose, he trusted Xhu as much as any Abaturian could trust one of Zantopar, but blood flows thicker than water or oaths and Xhu would not kill. Ser Kayvar was another one he was weary of, Kayvar seeked honour but at what cost would he inform the Zants for a larger title, he hoped not but he could not take this chance. So Conn who followed orders and questioned little, with ties in Ferrtus. The people of Ferrtus were fierce but trust worthy as anyone else in the kingdoms. Ser Koros was of Acondus' own people, yes he favour Rastbion more than the Kings house but Rastbion were not that much of a threat now. 

"I would have Lord Tetsujin killed." The king answered Conn.

"How my lord and if it pleases you why?" Koros asked.

"If it pleases me, it pleases me to sleep easy in my own bed. He is one of the only great lords that sits not in his seat. But rather he sits behind me, plotting. Lord Frigg sits on his seat of Ice, Lord Bohime on his golden thatch seat and Lord Rastbion on his wooden claw. But Oto sits at my back, aiming his knife. He hates the fact I killed the Oto king and will get me for it."

"How would you have us do it?" Ser Conn asked.

"Find proof of his treason." 

"And if there is none?" Koros asked.

"Make it up, spread rumours through the market place, the Quartum and the free lands. I will not have anyone know if I kill him without cause. If I find cause I can say it was just and have the rest of House Oto lower their spear, but if not it could spark off another war."

"This is true my lord." Conn said.

"Then let it be so." Acondus said and waved his hand away.
---------

Soon the Market place was bustling with the sound of Oto's treason, be it real or false the market and brothels were alive. The King just waited for it to reach back to his ears and then he could kill Oto.

​


----------



## Serp (Jan 5, 2011)

Morgana was on a riding down near the border of Ferrtus and the free lands. Although the free lands were meant to be safe under decree of the king, they were far from it. Outside the walls of the citadel the city guards had no power and criminals loved the area to prey on women. 

Morgana not only had to worry about men wanting her for sexual reasons, they also liked to find her for her swords and armour. Her armour was nothing special, it was simply parts of older armour put together to match her shape and size. But her sword was present from Lord Frigg when she came of age and she treasured it with all her might.

As she got closer to the free lands, a raven landed on her shoulder holding a note in its beak. Morgana unrolled the note.

"The king looks to frame Oto for treason." A smirk crossed over Morgana's face. 

"If we warn Oto, Frigg and Oto could work towards over throwing the Abaturian tyrant. But would Lord Frigg accept it."

Morgana thought long and hard over it and decided to go into the Citadel herself and decide what she should do. So under her hood she marched towards the great gates of Quartum.


----------



## Serp (Jan 6, 2011)

Ser Conn was outside Lord Oto's keep.

"Lord Oto, open in the name of the king!" Ser Conn asked as he knocked on the door.

Conn and Koros had been ordered to kill all those who went against them and tried to stop them ceasing Oto. Lord Oto's guard lay dead at Conn's feet.

The door was hard bolted from the inside, but soon they would get in. Conn had sent Koros to get the ram. 

It was then he arrive, falling lightly at Conn's feet.

"YOU!" he shouted as he raised his great sword, but the sword of the northman in his thick armour was too slow for Flute. Flute dodged the sword with ease and Conn jumped back. 

"Ser Conn, you are everything I always knew you were." Flute said his voice muffled by his mouth mask.

"I am a knight of council, you cannot defeat me. The blood of the old men run through my veins! By Aegon's will!" Conn's great sword instantly gained a blue glow and the area became colder. 

Flute only laughed.  "Coldheart, you are of the first men, so why not fight with their gods." He raised his hand as Conn lowered his sword. 

"Ashu is so much finer and in everything we do, in every being we eat. Not just in the sun and moon." As Conn's great sword swung down Flute stepped back and the rock that made the ground seemed to shield him.

"What trickery is this!" Conn roared. 

"No trickery, I simply asked Ashu in the rock to help me." Flute said, not from behind the rock but from behind Conn. 

Conn wheeled around to see Flute.
"What how? Ashu cannot grant you the power of invisibility!"

Flute laughed. "Alas but if are skilled enough, you can ask the light with Ashu's being to hide you from the enemies gaze." 

It was then Conn's turn to laugh, the first time the coldman had ever laughed. "I see, its my end I can tell. Tell me why do they call you flute?"

"Very well, the sound of air rushing through its vessel to make a beautiful sound, the last sound a man will make. I am a flute and this is the rushing air." Flute threw a dagger that seemed to fly through the air, he did not aim nor target but the dagger hit Conn square between the eyes and he laughed his last laugh.

"Farewell Ser Conn Coldheart." Flute said as he vanished from site.

Koros returned later to find Conn still warm, very dead but still warm. Koros roared out into the sky. He ran to the window. "Ser Conn is dead."

The ram needed two men to use, so Koros left it. "Oto will pay for this." Koros said as he ran off to fetch help. But in his nose he could smell something, something not of steel or gold, but rather silver.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2011)

*Vergil. Inside Quartum.*

Vergil was already in Qaurtum and rumours of Otos betrayal spread like fire through the area, nothing had been confirmed however. He stood at the gates, waiting for Morgana to arrive. 

Lord Tetsujin of the Great house of Oto was a man that would stop at nothing to protect his people. He had no time for such men. The ensuing chaos would surely mean the end of him and that would mean that Zantopar would be weaker. The young Lord of Zane, Kazuma; now he was different. Perhaps he is cut from the same cloth as himself, Vergil thought. 

Vergil wondered how he could use this to his advantage, if it was true. He sat in his carriage having grown tired of waiting for Morgana. Just then the Gates opened and she walked in. 

"Morgana. You are late. What news have you?" he said flatly.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2011)

*Lord Bohime/Sadie...*

“Oh Papa!”  The tawny haired woman spun in the center of the room as she looked at its many rich appointments.  Silk pillows in hues of emerald, sapphire, and fuchsia laid around the room.  Candelabras of gold gave the room a welcoming glow, the light sparkled off the waters of the large bathing pool on one side of the room, heated by its own hot spring.  In the center stood a large but low platform bed done in turquoise and violet.  “It's absolutely beautiful!”  she spun around again and rushed to one of the many balconies, they were lined with gauzy curtains in all shades of jewel tones and fluttered slightly in the gentle breeze.

“Ah Sadie my dear, I'm glad you like it.”  The great Lord Bohime followed his daughter toward the balcony.  His breathing was deep as he walked but he couldn't prevent the grin that spread across his face.  He looked at his daughter adoringly.  Normally he would not take such interest in any but his oldest born sons but Sadie was different.  Even from a baby the girl reminded Pastal of himself and of course it helped that her mother was the only woman he truly loved.

“It is perfect!”

“Good.  Now you can look about finding yourself a good husband.”  he hoped for love for her, love like he shared with her mother, but deep down he also hoped the alignment would be a rich and powerful one also.  “Now I will leave you to enjoy your new trappings.”

“Oh thank you Papa!”  Sadie flung herself into her father's arms and gave him a kiss on the cheek before she moved away, as much as dismissing him.

“Children...”  He mumbled good naturally as he wandered out of the room.  Pastal knew right where he wanted to go.  It had been years since he laid his footprints in these halls and he knew he had to tread carefully.  His first stop would be his sitting room and to summon his few closest of men.

After several minutes of walking, slightly out of breath, Lord Bohime walked into the room ready to pull the large silk rope that hung from the ceiling but he raised an eyebrow in surprise.  The men that he would have summoned were already waiting for him.  

“Lord Bohime!”  The oldest of the men bowed deeply followed by the others.  “We have news!”

“I suspected as such.”  He figured only as the men were waiting for him.  Moving with more purpose he strode to his large chair and sat down, taking a long drink of the iced fruit juice that was waiting for him.  “What is it Rashid?”

“There are rumors that Lord Oto has betrayed the king!”

“What?!”  Lord Bohime had only just arrived in Quartum and hadn't suspected that he would arrive amongst this.  

“That is what is being said!  The king is searching for him even now!”  Rashid's eyes danced though one couldn't tell if he was excited, worried, or happy.

“I didn't think Lord Oto would do such a thing...” He mumbled but didn't finish the sentence, 'As of yet.' would have been the words to finish the sentence.  “Send out men to keep an eye on all the houses!”

A few of the other men nodded and quickly left the room.  “What of Lord Frigg and Lord Rastbion?”

“We are unsure of where they stand at the moment.  Though Lord Frigg, like yourself just arrived in the city for some reason.  Lord Rastbion is still at his stronghold.”

“Only for the moment.”  Pastal pulled slightly on his beard as he thought, then he went deep into conference with his oldest and dearest friend Rashid, probably the only person in the world he trusted.


*Ziumba...*

Before the fire knelt a lone figure, her white hair flowing down her back and soft words of prayer came from her lips.  With each end of a statement the fire jumped in response.  A loud bang let the woman know that someone had entered the room in excitement but they also knew never to interrupt the girl when she was in the middle of prayer.

She could hear the person shuffle impatiently from foot to foot as she let the last few words spill from her mouth and a small smile spread on her lips at their quiet impatience.  Finally she finished the prayer and tossed a substance on the fire that made it roar to life.  She then climbed to her feet and turned her soft smile and nodded toward the young teenager that had rushed into the room.  

“Ziumba!  I am sorry to barge in on you but I have news!”  the youth bowed to the woman.

“Then speak of it, Miombi.”  She nodded before walking to the table and taking one of the grapes to quench her dry mouth.

“It is news of Lord Oto!”  Miombi panted trying to catch his breath.  “He has betrayed the king.”

“Betrayed?”  she looked at him surprised then nodded.  “Fetch Sahrima.”

“Yes M'lady.”  The youth then sped out of the room.

Ziumba moved toward the fire and contemplated the flames for a few moment as she waited for Sahrima to arrive.  The door opened and she whirled around gazing into the golden eyes of the man.  “Sahrima...”  She paused, the man always made her nervous, caused her heart to beat rapidly.

“Yes Ziumba?”  He knew what she wanted but he had to wait, in Lord Rastbion's absence she was in charge.  

“You must take this news to Lord Rastbion immediately.”

“Yes Ziumba.”  Sahrima's deep voice resounded around the room as he bowed and rushed out of the room to take the news to their Lord.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2011)

Angel

"Angel, must you leave?" The woman said with her head resting on her hand as she looked at the olive skinned man with a lustful gaze.

"Unfortunately my dear, yes, I do. I wish I could visit you here in Quartum more often but I prefer my home back East. There is too much thinking and not enough feeling."

"There was plenty of feeling last night. Stay, just for one more day kind sir." She put on a puppy dog look. Angel smiled, leaned onto the bed and kissed her.

"You will have to wait Isabella. I have mundane Lord things to attend to. But you keep you ear to the ground and let me know of anything interesting that happens. Maybe then we can have a longer meeting." Angel looked deep in her eyes and was satisfied at the longing sigh she gave out.

She was one of the 7 famous whores of Quartum. 3 of them were under Angels employ. Women of such beauty that they were compared to the sirens in greek mythology. Isabella was like Aphrodite herself. 

Angel had come, as usual for information. Of course he wanted to get information direct from one of the chambermaids within the palace and it was something he was working on. Every so often a girl would come out of the palace to buy a particular fruit. A kiwi fruit. Such a fruit was rare and precious around these parts and the dealer was a lechorous man with no class and was one that demanded that a particular girl be brought to him for a night for payment.

Such a request was entertained by whoever was in charge of such affairs there and that was his way in. The girl's name, he had gleaned, was Sofia. An unremarkable lass, certainly nowhere near the beauty of Isabella, but she certainly had something about her. Angel would play the role of the spy and see what more he could find out. The man, Roberto was due in this evening.

He donned his robes, bid Isabella farewell and ventured out into the town.


----------



## Serp (Jan 7, 2011)

Vergil said:


> *Vergil. Inside Quartum.*
> 
> Vergil was already in Qaurtum and rumours of Otos betrayal spread like fire through the area, nothing had been confirmed however. He stood at the gates, waiting for Morgana to arrive.
> 
> ...



Morgana was flustered. 
"My lord, I knew you were riding but I had no idea you were in Quartum already." 

She dismounted and bowed. "I have recieved a bird a while back that spread the words of Oto's betrayal, but I have also heard that the King himself made the words of treason himself with false and fake, in order to rid himself of Oto. The words seem that the King was scared of Oto, for he himself had killed the last Oto on the throne."

She raised up looked around, people were looking her. She felt proud but she was no lord nor knight, but rather a bastard girl with dreams of wealth. 

"But my lord, if Oto is killed and Zantopar start war with the king, maybe we could strike and take the Zantopar lands and maybe even the Quartum, if we rally the full power of the north. And we all know lord Coldheart has a soft spot for you and would love to see the north on the throne."

-----------

Sahrima came riding out into the bush. Leo was in the Mansfield, one of the great hunting grounds in the land. It was forbidden for women to enter a custom from the times of the Ashu religion that stuck till now.

"My lord there is word of Oto betraying the king and maybe he will start an uprise against our lord. From the kings hand himself, he asked you for help in case of issue."

"What!" Lord Rastbion was covered in blood upto his elbows. "Fetch the horde, we march towards Quartum this evening."

-------------

Koros had met with the king.
"Conn is dead!" Koros annouced to the King. "Killed by Zanto men my lord, the dagger I found in his head was of eastern steel."

"The northmen would not be pleased to hear that their Knight regent was slain by the Oto. But what of lord Oto?"

"When we entered his chambers he was gone. Noone has left the Quartum yet, the great gate has been tripled in guard. And from that it seems Lord Frigg has come through, that with the presence of Lord Bohime escourting his daughter means all we need is Rastbion and the Quartum shall hold all great lords."

"Koros I have sent for your mentor and teacher Rastbion, he marches towards us ever still. I sent him word of Oto's betrayal on the past day."

"Before it happened?"

"Before I annouced it would be a better term."

"My lord that is..." The king raised his hand.

"I am your king and your kinsman.The eastern bastards will crush us given half the chance! Speaking of what of Ser Xhu?"

"Xhu remains in his quarters until he is called."

"What of his behavior, surely he knows we wish to war with Zantopar."

"He makes no mention of it my lord."

"Hmm keep him on watch."
----------

"Father! You must let me go."

"No Dante, the war is between Oto and the crown not us, the Coldhearts have been to themselves for years and for that we are safe, I wish to grow an old lord."

"But lord Frigg is out of his keep, words are he marches alone to confront the king, but if things turn sour he has not enough men to protect him. The king is old and mad, he may turn on the north and even we may not be safe."

Sparda sighed. "Very well go to Frigg and give him the aid of the Coldhearts visit Conn if you have the chance also, he will give you room and board."

Dante nodded. "I shall ride at once."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2011)

*Geoffrey - Inside Quartum*
Geoffrey sat idly outside a small cafe swirling a goblet of wine in one hand sipping occasionally.  It had been some time since he had visited Quartum, he had forgotten the wondrous intrigues that floated about the high capital.

It was evident merely by watching the people rush by in the streets.  It seemed everyone was in a rush in Quartum.  Things to see, people to meet, rumors to spread or crush.  He wondered briefly how many of them held any truth.

But then, at least with people, truth was always a highly suspect quality.  Metals were much more honest.  He glanced at his cane, the lacquered wood finished with an usual electrum alloy, most would think it simply silver never understanding complex work in such a simple thing.

With a contented sigh he went back to watching the movements on the street.  Word of mouth was spreading that Lord Oto was plotting against the crown.  Such a juicy rumor spread quickly like wildfire.

But almost unnaturally quick, smooth and uniform.  No doubt someone was encouraging this rumor.  The only question remained was if it was being spread because it was false or true.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 8, 2011)

The markets of Wei were abuzz with intrigue. Rumors of Lord Oto's attempted coup against the current High King had reached even this distant port. It is such a nuisance that this news would come at such an innopertune moment.

"My lord, what shall our course of action be now?" General Hsu, commander of the fortress city of Wei asked. 

"Whichever act benefits our country of course." Lord Oto replied. By chance he had left the Quartum not too long ago to inspect the shipment of amethyst being brought over from the Zipang mines, just before the king made his move.   

From the shadows, a hooded figure emerged."Ah, it seems my spy has returned from my keep. What news do you have of the Quartum's current condition?"

"One of the knights has been found dead. It is Ser Conn the norther, slain by the sword of an unknown man."

"How unfortunate." Oto said, feeling genuine grief over this development. Ser Conn had much potential, and it was a shame that he would die as a scapegoat for a deluded fool like Anacona. "But nonetheless, what's done is done. What of the other lords?"

"Troop movements on the Abture border have been reported Lord Oto." Hsu said. "Line Infantry mainly, lead by Lord Rastbion himself. Lord Bohime is in the city, escorting his daughter, as is Lord Frigg. Several other lords from other houses are amassing their forces as well, even those withing Zantopar."

"I see. How difficult." Oto took a sip of tea and thought of his next plan. "Contact our allies within Bohime and Frigg's inner circle, and inform them that they are in danger of being attacked by the king's men. Now that he has made a move against me I expect him to go after them next. Hsu, prepare a horse and an armed detail. I shall meet with Rastbion myself. Lastly, I would like this scroll to be sent to Frigg's son, Dante. Frigg might not listen to reason, so it is imperative that his son be on our side."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2011)

Serp Targaryen said:


> Morgana was flustered.
> "My lord, I knew you were riding but I had no idea you were in Quartum already."
> 
> She dismounted and bowed. "I have recieved a bird a while back that spread the words of Oto's betrayal, but I have also heard that the King himself made the words of treason himself with false and fake, in order to rid himself of Oto. The words seem that the King was scared of Oto, for he himself had killed the last Oto on the throne."
> ...



Vergil, Lord of the House of Frigg (Ferrtuus)

"You have grown bold to talk to me in such a manner." Vergil said coldly prompting Morgana to be silent.

"Such direct methods are unnecessary. There is a young Lord in the area of Zantopar by the name of Kazuma Zane. I have known of him from some time as you know. I shall convince him to start a rebellion against Lord Oto. Such a feat is easily accomplished. I have noticed a fire in his eye and as loyal as he seems to Lord Oto there are several chinks in that loyalty. Given these rumours it should serve as a suitable push to make him go through with it. Your presence will not be required on this matter. His views on women are not as...liberal as mine."

"Keep your eyes and ears open and report to me anything that may be useful. I shall meet with Kazuma and begin to set things in motion." Vergil nodded his head, effectively dismissing her.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2011)

Kazuma of the Zane house. In Zantopar.

The news hit his ears like an arrow. It had spread through the lands like wildfire and had now reached Zantopar Treason? From Lord Oto? It seemed unthinkable. He was still inexperienced at being a Lord but he was stout in his resolution. One ideal he held dear was loyalty and even that was now coming into question. 

"Tis just rumour" he said out loud, reassuring himself more than anyone in earshot. He was, as always, accompanied by his own knights. A fine pick of swordsmen, skilled at the 'one strike from heaven'. They were disciplined and followed his orders. They were also as close to friends as one could obtain as a Lord.

"Yes of course my lord." Jun responded, "simple heresay and unsubstantiated by any evidence."

"Indeed." Kazuma replied, "still it would ease my mind if we could speak with Lord Oto himself. Given this turbulant time I am sure he could use some allies." The three knights nodded in agreement as they set off for Lord Otos keep.

They heard shouting as they approached. A man, lay dead on the ground with another crying out for vengeance. Blood had been spilt and the victim was unmistakable. Ser Conn Coldheart one of the Knights to the King! 

This was indeed alarming but Kazuma was a warrior first and a diplomat second. He rushed to the scene and recognised Ser Conn now in the distance, possibly running for help or maybe it was the run of the guilty.

"Dear God." Kazuma said.

"My Lord, we cannot tarry here much longer, or else we shall seem the guilty party" Jun said.

"Yes, of course." He turned and went about trying to gain an audience with Lord Oto.


----------



## Serp (Jan 8, 2011)

Morgana dipped her head. "Yes my lord." House Frigg has been the ones who raised her, and she owed them everything, she would do everything to get Frigg on the throne. Vergil was the current lord so he was the current man she would follow him, but he was bitter with a cold heart.

Morgana rose upon her horse and rode off back into the free lands, she would not sleep in Quartum, beds were cheaper out of the walls and even though the dirt and criminals lay out there, she felt safer.

-----
In Zantopar, Jaskon had just returned and was training. He was the only northerner this deep in Zantopar that was not a merchant. Jaskon was named the Frigg in the east to those who knew him well. He hoped to rise a host from inside Zantopar and take his fathers seat of House Frigg from his brother Vergil. 


Jaskon fought with the style of the Zantoparions, he had had nothing to  do from an early child and he had learned the fighting styles of the  four kingdoms. He was sure if he wanted he could take house frigg  easily, but he had to wait. He had rumours and was plotting but soon he  would visit lord Sparda in the mountains and ask, if what he found was  true, then Frigg may have a new lord soon. So he continued to train. He  knew Vergil was in Quartum, he had seen him under his hood.


----------

Dante had made it to Quartum and found Lord Frigg with ease. Frigg was a man not to care what presence he made. 

"Lord Frigg!" he shouted as he made his way through the crowds as Lord Frigg fell deeper. The white of Vergil's hair so much like his own was seen vanishing. 

---

"My lord Oto is not in Quartum, it seems he left earlier to check on some mines." Koros said.

"That sneaky eel, very well. Say his departure was the start of his treason and that he left swords here to finish me and my Council." The King stated.

"Yes my lord." Koros stated.

"And what of Rastbion?" 

"He marches yet a while, he is closing in on the borders."

"It will be good to have someone of my own kin besides you for council. Leave me, but first test Xhu's loyalty. Tell him to Fetch me Pastal Bohime and ask Kayvar to get Vergil Frigg. Invite them to dine with me."

"As you wish, my lord."

----------

Rastbion was marching harder and faster towards Quartum, bit the closer he got to the barrier the closer he came to the barriers of the other countries and he could see something waiting for him coming from Zantopar.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2011)

*Ami of Zantopar/House of Lord Oto...*

“The Lord should be back soon.”  Ami said to the nervous staff standing around with her.  “Do not worry nor should our Lord see us shirking our duties.  It would not be good especially at this time.”  she let her dark almond eyes settle on the castles servants.  One by one they nodded to her before turning away.

'Dear Lord Oto, please be safe.'  Ami thought to herself before moving toward the great windows overlooking the bordering lands.  This was not the first time she had gazed at the man now laying on the ground and she knew the feeling of foreboding was right.  Ami had watched as strange person finished him, unfortunately her spot was too far for her to even try to identify them.  

Upon this gaze though her eyes fell upon something new on the landscape.  “It seems as Lord Oto will be receiving visitors.”  She nodded glancing in the mirror, making sure her appearance was perfect, something Lord Oto demanded of her.  Patting a couple of hairs back into place she waited to see if someone would come.


*Sylian of Ferrtus/House of Lord Frigg...*

“We must hurry.”  The woman said gesturing toward the others in the room.  “Lord Frigg will be here soon.”  the normally soft spoken woman rose her voice anxiously.  She knew the The Great House Lord was already in the city and Sylian wanted to make sure that everything was perfect.  Their Lord was cold and impersonal.  He expected only the best out of those that served him and would accept nothing less.

“Make sure you have water for a bath waiting and supper simmering in the kitchen.”  Sylian called after the departing servants.  She let her icy blue eyes run over the furniture and checked the wood on the fire once more.  Once she was sure Lord Frigg's personal chambers were the way he liked them, she quickly exited the room and head for the main hall.

“Give me the powers to do what needs to be done.”  She held on to the prayer rope that encircled her thin waist as she rushed over to the small alter that had been made for her in the gathering room.  Kneeling before it she began to pray, the great white wolf settled down next to her and the silently waited for the great man's return.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 10, 2011)

Lord Oto's guard met Rastbion's army at the edge of Quartum's border. He did not bring many troops with him, but they were a good mix of light and heavy cavalry that would be able to hold off Rastbion's troops long enough for him to escape, should he fail to see reason.

"Rastbion. It is good to see you well." Oto greeted. "I have come to meet you to ask if you wish to join me in restoring my honor. Acondus has insulted the noble name of Zantopar for far too long, and though I tolerated his murder of my only nephew for the sake of peace I cannot allow him to threaten the prosperity of our kingdoms any more. Now he would frame even his trusted advisors, and I fear that he will set his eyes upon the other kings, you included. What say you, my friend?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2011)

Vergil hadn't survived as long as he had without developing some sort of instinct. He had a watcher, though that was not uncommon for when he was in Quartum. He had his guards with him, disguised as simple servants they were deadly and as loyal as could be. They had to be or else risk their village being burnt to the ground. Fear was a great motivator.

Some voice called out to him as he cut through the crowds. He stopped and kept his hand rested on the hilt of his sword as he turned.

Vergil was rarely surprised but this had him raise an eyebrow. It was like looking in the mirror. Perhaps one of those novelty mirrors used to amuse children, but the likeness was uncanny. The white hair, blue eyes, even the same facial structure. 

"State your business." He said astutely, "I have quite a few matters to attend to." Vergil still could not shake the feeling he was being watched, but in this busy area it was impossible to say who. Indeed, two almost identical men with white hair standing opposite one other, with one being known as Lord Frigg would be bound to attract a lot of stares. Vergil wanted no more of the Festival.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2011)

Angel of Pilatus

It was now time for Sofia to leave the castle. Isabella had already told him of Lord Oto's apparent betrayal but said that the news had come a little too quickly. She knew when news was hard won and when it was merely given. There was something up in the castle and Angel knew that in this time that knowledge is sharper than any sword, though like a sword one had to be careful with the quality and intergrity of it.

The servantwoman came out and looked around nervously. Angel hid in the shadows, looking at her as she pulled up her hood and ran to her destination, carrying an empty basket. How odd. She seemed...eager to get there. Given the rough appearance of the old man it would seem unlikely that even the most desperate of women would ever be eager to see something so aged. He continued to follow at a brisk walk, keeping her in sight but not moving quickly enough to draw attention to himself. When she turned a corner and was out of sight he burst into a full sprint to catch up.

He peered around the corner, down an alley where she became more apprehensive. It seemed she was close to her target. She went into some dusty, abandoned building. Angel sighed, it was most likely full of rats and other vermin and shuddered at the prospect of going in. He persevered and silently approached the window frame that was devoid of glass. He could hear voices.

"You sure you weren't followed?" the hoarse voice of the man asked. It seemed it had been damaged through some sort of injury and was a forced whisper.

"Yes, I...I think so.." the lady replied. Angel allowed himself a wry smile.

"Good." there was a pause and Angel ventured his head up to peer through the window. The room was lit by candlelight and it was a dark and dreary room. However it was filled with a warmth now that it had not seen in decades. The older man and younger woman embraced; not as lovers but like old friends. Or family. 

Angels eyebrow raised at this development. He lowered his head and listened some more.

"Uncle, oh how I've missed you. The King, he grows quite paranoid with each passing day. I fear something is going to happen." she said

"Fear not my child. Your days of dealing with him will surely be over soon. I hear the rumblings of betrayal and soon shall begin the foul business of asassins and war. We must be ready and cannot be taken unawares. Your Uncle, my brother dropped his guard and was killed for it. You were fortunate, if they knew that you had Royal blood in you...I ....I hate to think what they would do to you. This is a dangerous game we are playing. Come with me, it is not safe."

Angel almost gave away his position with a cough of disbelief. Royal blood? Whos? The former King? It was well documented that all the family of the last lineage was brutally killed and yet here stood two.

"No, Uncle. I must stay. I want to be the one who drives that poisoned blade into the dark heart of my family's murderer! I...I cannot join you to hide like some refugee. I will kill him! I need to..."

"You need better instruction on how not to be followed." Angel said popping up, leaping deftly through the window with his dagger in hand. He had quickly made up ground and was by the lady's side before the old man could draw out his sword. 

"Ah ah ah." Angel said, like a mother preventing her child from doing something stupid. His knife was at the delicate throat of the young girl. "Drop the sword. I know you perhaps will not believe me, given our current situation, but I mean you no harm. You on the other hand mean me plenty."

The old man cursed himself inwardly for dropping his guard when he had told his niece just moments ago not to do just that. The sword dropped with a heavy yet melodic clang. Angel could tell from the sound that it was a finely crafted sword.

"And the dagger kind ser." he motioned to the concealed weapon, which was thrown down with much more force than the sword. "Take 5 steps back." the man did as he was instructed and as soon as he did so. He let go of the girl, who ran to his side. Angel put his arms up and dropped the knife. Confusion was rife in the air.

"I know you think me as someone from the castle or someone who is going to spill your secrets for a price. I intend to do neither. My name is Angel Antiga, Lord of the Antigan House. Perhaps you have heard of it..?"

"The Antiga House...the trader of secrets?" Sofia asked.

"Ah, is that what they call us these days? How mysterious! Yes but that fits our description quite nicely." Angel said with a smile. "You know then, that I am not here to hurt you..."

"...But to blackmail us." the old man growled

"In a sense, yes. Given your...unique situation though, I would like more, to offer my assistance." Angel said. He was more relaxed now, having gained some modicum of their confidence.

"Why would you want to help us?" Sofia asked

"As your uncle pointed out, wheels are turning. If this was a chess board then you my dear would be the pawn about to be Queened. Such a delicate piece though must be protected at all costs as it will turn the tide of any game. My interests are completely selfish of course. Helping you will grant me a wish yes? A favour down the line?"

"I have no intention of ruling. I just want vengeance. This Kingdom can be damned for all I care! And before you get any ideas I shall not gift my 'seal of approval' for you to rule either. I would rather this entire place be burned to the ground!" Sofia said angrily but with a steely resolution. Her eyes fixed on Angels and her soft features were wrinkled into ugly hatred. "This place...it is corrupt. The people are corrupt. Even if I wanted to rule I would be killed for trying to do good. That is the way of this land. Cursed! I shall kill the King and then be done with it. I shall throw it to the wolves and they can do with it as they please."

Angel was taken aback by the response. Such a strong willed woman. “I see. Then I ask a different favour. I simply want to be kept informed of what is going on within the castle, in return I shall ensure your safety during such endeavours and that will no doubt lead to you spending more time with your Uncle, no?” Angel said smoothly. 

“You cannot possibly guard against the Kings paranoia! It has gotten too deep. He has even ordered that Lord Oto be marked as a traitor even though he has done nothing of the sort. The King believe he is to be killed by him.” Sofia said.

Angel breathed in deeply, as if trying to inhale all the information. “Yes, it does sound as if the King is indeed becoming more of a poison to this land than anything else.”

“What care you about this land?” the man almost spat, “the nobles are all the same. Self serving, power hungry maniacs! There are no good people left with any influence. Sofia is right, this place should just burn!”

“Calm yourselves, such raised voices will only get you heard.” Angel reprimanded. “My people only live to enjoy themselves. We have no such ambition, but in this age we have to survive somehow and soldiers speak to whores and Nobles talk when drunk. I would change it if I could. To have a simple land, free of such burdens but there is no-one willing. Tis oft been said that it is the victory of evil when good people do nothing.” Angel said. It was followed by a silence by the pair.

“But if it is your will then who am I to say different?” Angel said shrugging his shoulder, “back to our arrangement, do you find it agreeable?”

They looked at each other, realising that they had little choice in the matter and the question was merely a formality. However they also felt that the man that stood before them was not as evil as the others.

“Very well Angel of Antiga. I shall be your informant for the castle, however I cannot promise you that I will not kill the King.” she said

“I never asked you to do so, but it would be nice if you were to inform me before such actions Such information would be too valuable.” Angel said. The pair reluctantly nodded. 

The three stood for a while longer, planning and talking. It had been a rather good day for the Lord of Antiga.


----------



## Serp (Jan 11, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Lord Oto's guard met Rastbion's army at the edge of Quartum's border. He did not bring many troops with him, but they were a good mix of light and heavy cavalry that would be able to hold off Rastbion's troops long enough for him to escape, should he fail to see reason.
> 
> "Rastbion. It is good to see you well." Oto greeted. "I have come to meet you to ask if you wish to join me in restoring my honor. Acondus has insulted the noble name of Zantopar for far too long, and though I tolerated his murder of my only nephew for the sake of peace I cannot allow him to threaten the prosperity of our kingdoms any more. Now he would frame even his trusted advisors, and I fear that he will set his eyes upon the other kings, you included. What say you, my friend?"



Rastbion rode up to speak with Oto, his great Lions one at each side on as white as ivory and one jet black. Rastbion was a brave man and Oto was sneaky but unlike the other two lower kings they shared respect. Rastbion was not scared that Oto would kill him, he might try but then again all men had to fear that.

Rastbion huffed. "You and I have never been such friends Oto, yes I tolerate you more than those wild northmen and those hedonistic boy lovers."

Rastbion raised his heavy fisted gauntlet. "The king is my lord as well as yours and my kinsman. He has said you see to leave him off his throne, and your words here prove that, an advisor yes but never trusted Oto, I would even say he feared you, but all good kings need some fear. The king would not make leave of me no any of the other lower kings unless provoked. But I am no Northern savage, I will listen to your pleas and then I will war. So tell me Oto what did the king say you did?"

------



			
				 Vergil said:
			
		

> Vergil hadn't survived as long as he had without developing some sort of  instinct. He had a watcher, though that was not uncommon for when he  was in Quartum. He had his guards with him, disguised as simple servants  they were deadly and as loyal as could be. They had to be or else risk  their village being burnt to the ground. Fear was a great motivator.
> 
> Some voice called out to him as he cut through the crowds. He stopped  and kept his hand rested on the hilt of his sword as he turned.
> 
> ...



Dante had seen Vergil from afar but never this close before, it was shocking. He looked so much like his father but noone had even commented on it to the point was like they were dodging it. And Dante realised his must look like him also. White hair and the array of blue or red eyes was not uncommon for Dante, in the house of Coldheart silver blonde hair, skin like snow and alibinoism as well as the cold harshness of ice had turned their features. But Vergil was a northman all the same, the same blood flowed through him as it did Dante the question was how far back was the common ancestor.

Dante bend knee to Vergil. "I am Dante first of his name, son of Sparda of house Coldheart. Bannermen to the Frigg. I am here to act as your sword of ice as the Coldhearts have done always."

As he was kneeling. The crowds parted even more. A man in armour made of leather studded with many different metals with mail attached formed from small small rings of steel then bronze and then on top god. Attached to his sides were two dagger like short swords in no hilt, looking so sharp they cut the air. His long wild hair and his fine beard done in the Pilatusian style. "My Lord the king as requested you sup with him on meat and wine as well as discuss the fate of the lands." The man made a small bow to Lord Frigg.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2011)

*Lord Bohime...*

“Ah Rashid, that was an excellent game as always.”  Lord Bohime said leaning backward and patting the paunch of his belly.  “One day I will beat you.”  He laughed a deep baritone that echoed around the room.

“Well, I will enjoy the many games as you try.”  Rashid's laughter join that of his Lord.

The two men sat across a board enjoying a nice glass of wine when his daughter walked in.  “Can we go to the festival now Papa?”  The the woman bounded into the room, dressed elegantly yet with more than a hint of seduction as the turquoise silk wrapped tightly around her hips and breasts, pushing them upward to any eyes that wanted to caress them.

“What say you Rashid?  Shall we enjoy the festival?”  Lord Bohime smiled, thinking of the many pleasure to be had at the celebration.

“Yes sir.  I will get the security detail ready.”  Rashid stood, well aware that for the moment they were going to play the field neutral between the King and Lord Oto.  He turned to exit the room when a servant walked it and bowed deeply.

“My apologies for disturbing you M'Lord.”  The middle aged woman said coming out of the curtsey.  “But, there is a...”  She thought for a moment.  “Ser Xhu here to see you.”

Rashid scowled and glanced at Pastal.  They exchanged a look and Rashid moved quickly to a side door.  Some mumbling was heard then several armed men followed him back in.  “Thank you Saleen.  You may show him in.”  Lord Bohime replied as the men lined themselves on the wall.

Only a moment or two passed before the door opened.  “Thank you.”  The voice was polite and held only slight accent of the Zantoparian people.  He then turned his intelligent black eyes toward Lord Bohime.  Ser Xhu bowed deeply out of respect then straightened.

“I wish I could so it was a pleasure to have you in my home but under the circumstances...”  He let the statement finish unsaid, they both knew what he meant.  “How may I help you?”

“King Acondus Anocana would like you to join him for the evening meal.”

“I bet he would...”  Rashid mumbled, luckily distance enough from Ser Xhu that he wasn't overheard.

Only glancing at Rashid, Lord Bohime raised his bulk to his feet.  “We were about to attend the festival but I will of course change my plans for the request of the King.”

“Of course.”  Ser Xhu bowed at the Lord thankful for his easy compliance.  

“But Daddy....”  Sadie whined slightly.  

“Rashid will take you my dear.”  He walked over kissing his daughter on the cheek.

Sadie sighed deeply, Lord Rashid was not as much fun as her father.  “Okay...but we can see the sights tomorrow?”
“It would be my pleasure.”  He glanced once more at Rashid.

Rashid snapped his fingers and the men lining the wall came to attention and lined up behind Lord Bohime.  “Get the carriage ready.  Just the single horse.”  He gestured to a young boy that stood next to the door.  Without a word the urchin rushed out to do as he was bid.

“You don't mind me bringing my men do you?”  Lord Bohime looked toward Ser Xhu.  “One can't be too safe now a days.”  The remark was slight but there.

“Of course.”  The same words, once again said flatly, there was no doubt this man was loyal to his king.  With those words, Lord Bohime with a small security detail went with Ser Xhu to meet with the king.


----------



## Serp (Jan 12, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Lord Bohime...*
> 
> ?Ah Rashid, that was an excellent game as always.?  Lord Bohime said leaning backward and patting the paunch of his belly.  ?One day I will beat you.?  He laughed a deep baritone that echoed around the room.
> 
> ...



Ser Xhu's eyes nor face betrayed anything, always cool and collected. He was raised a priest after all. Being raised like that he had learned not to let his body betray his emotions or better yet not to have any that may cloud his judgement. But Ser Xhu was tormented, he had made a vow not to kill if he could help it, he had made a vow to give up his ethnicity and his loyalty would only be to his king. But the king would kill Lord Oto by rights he was no longer Xhu's great lord but he still felt he was.

"Asson, I beg your guidance." He said quietly as he led Lord Bohime and his guard. Bohime was the roundest of the great lords. Each the great lords was exceptional in their own way. Lord Oto was old, Lord Rastbion strong, Lord Frigg heartless and Lord Bohime was fat. Funny enough all the lords had white hair also, Rastbion and Frigg it was natural, Oto was old but Bohime was streaked with whites and greys it did not suit him. But for all the short comings of the stout man he was one of the greatest lord, he was not a warrior nor was he a man to fear out right. But to be like that and remain the head of a great house, in the most treacherous country as well means you were doing something right. His people loved him as well.

The assassins of Pilatus are said to rival the shadow stalkers of Zantopar, and Bohimes great guard may or may not contain them, it was that uncertainty that kept him in power. 

"This way my Lord." Xhu pondered for a second before he spoke. "Don't drink too much." He said as he turned away from the great hall.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 12, 2011)

*Vergil of Frigg*

Dante knelt before him and Vergil kept his eyes on him as he spoke. The likeness was such that it was causing the crowd to whisper and murmur. Vergil glanced at the crowds who all averted his gaze and pretended to not look. His reputation as a cold hearted dictator was widely known and his questionable teatment of his subjects was oft the topic of conversation in the taverns.

It was then that another came, this one from the palace itself, requesting Vergil's audience with the King. He looked at Dante, certainly the alliance between him and Sparda Coldheart had been an amicable one. 

“Who am I to refuse the King? It would be a pleasure.” Vergil said. He then turned to Dante.

“You shall accompany me to the Palace, Dante. I hope your manners are as pleasing as your appearance.” Vergils guards looked at each other incredulously. That almost sounded like a joke.


*Lord Angel of Antiga.*

Sofia and Robeto had left, the former leaving with an ample amount of kiwi fruit and the latter heading back to a safehouse Isabella used for her girls. There was not much objection from the old man's mouth. 

Angel himself walked back into the main district.

One of his girls spotted him and called for his attention.

“Lord Angel!” the red haired fox smiled.

“Jesse my favourite type of fire. How are you keeping?” Angel said hugging the girl.

“All the better for seeing you my Lord. I have news. Lord Frigg is here and I swear to all that is holy that he has a brother. The young Dante from the Coldhearts is an exact replica of him, tis most strange. Perhaps it is because they have never been face to face before, the different style of dress and hair and such have thrown people off until now. It seemed that the penny dropped for all in the square today. It seems also that Lord Frigg has been invited to dinner with the King.”

 “Dear me, it's been a busy day. Still more to do though..” he stretched out. He knew that the King was arranging some sort of dinner and it was unlikely that it would just be Lord Frigg. It seemed that Lord Bohime was going to be in town too; it would be nice to see him. They shared a good and informal relationship, given all the favours they had done for each other, it was to be expected. It was the only person Angel could truly trust and not have to worry about etiquette and other such bothersome mattters. That and it was always a pleasure to see Sadie, a girl that had grown to be a fine woman and one who he had vowed to the Lord (Bohime, not any diety for that is quite disagreeable) that he would protect. Perhaps she would be spared the formalities of the dinner though, such a sweet girl shouldn't have to pretend to be anything but the person she is.

“This is news indeed. Let's see now...” he pulled out a small pouch and sifted through some coins, putting a handful into her hand. She raised an eyebrow. “Cheeky!” he said and gave her an additional gold piece. “Be on your way you bloodsucker!” Angel said smiling and slapped her rear as she left. She spun beautifully and dazzled him with her smile.

It was nice to be in Quartum, Angel thought as Jesse strolled away. He departed for the Western gate of Quartum to wait for Lord Bohime, chatting amiably with the locals as he did so.


----------



## Serp (Jan 13, 2011)

Ser Kayvar looked at Vergil Frigg and then to Dante Coldheart and then nodded. "This is your brother I assume. Very well you may bring him." Kayvar walked back towards the palace. He was not one to take a horse before he needed it, so the walk through Quartum was a nice but long one. 

Kayvar had no love nor hate for the northerners. Yes they boreder Pilatus and warred with them from time to time. Frigg though was as cold as a northerner could be and he had no idea how this Dante would be, could he trust them before the king.

--------------
Morgana was walking around she was bored and had no idea what to do next. She wouldn't sleep in Inns inside the Quartum, yes they were safer from crime than the free lands but inside the guards just didn't like women with power and could easily rape, kill and steal all her belongs and get away with it also. She decided to turn to the only place she knew a woman could go and lie and noone would stop her, they would judge but noone would stop her.

Morgana walked upto the brothel and entered. Eyebrows went up, yes they saw women and yes they saw men in armour but a woman in armour raised brows even in a brothel, but then they dropped.

A woman or girl approached Morgana could not tell. "My lady knight how may I help? Can I show you our wares and women?"

Morgana shook her head. "I simply seek a place to sleep and rest."

"I am sorry but we do not do that here, the beds are not for sleeping." She smiled. Morgana had heard that line countless times. "I'm sure an inn would charge you no more than a fistfull of coppers or a silver for a nights rest." 

Morgana raised her eyebrows. "This is true, but I don't want to get fucked tonight by hoardes of men."

The girl laughed "Well then why come to a brothel?"

"Because in a brothel is the only place no means no." Morgana fished in her pouch and threw out 3 gold coins.
"And now this brother will say yes." Morgana said to the girl.

"Yes indeed my lady, and would like a woman to warm your bed?"

"No."

"Very will follow me."

------------
(Jaskon Frigg in Zantopar)
News of his brother being in Quartum had reached him, although he knew already, birds were flying all over at high speeds. And apparently his brothers brother was there too. Jaskon was shocked at this but then found it was Dante Coldheart heir to house Coldheart.

The rumours were they shared a face, both with heads as white as winter. Jaskon had heard rumours that Vergil's mother had been a bit wild, but was that only rumours he wondered. His mother had known alot but then again she had fled or been banished it was never clear. His father the former Lord Frigg had been married to them both at the same time. Lord Frigg always did what he liked and when he wanted multiple wifes and then a legion of trueborn sons he did. 

"I have to find out more." Jaskon turned to his group of people "Hin, Jun, Reika we ride to Quartum."
The girls looked to Jaskon and nodded. They were training but now they stopped. Resheathed their weapon. "Lord Frigg whatever you wish. Back to Quartum we shall go." Jaskon smiled at his Zantoparian beauties.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2011)

*Lord Bohime...*

It didn't take but a few moments for the magnificent beast to be harnessed and attached to the rig.  The horse itself was large, intelligent, and well muscle typed used for war horses in Pilatis.  This particular one was solid white, not a blemish on his skin or pelt, a perfect specimen of his breed.  His training was obvious as he stood motionless even amongst the commotion around him.  

Attached to him was a simple gold and white chariot, though this particular one had a bench built in so that it was easier for Lord Bohime to relax and maneuver.  Next to it stood the boy that would assist him and his hand was the leather leads to a pair of jaguars.  ?I see you thought of everything!?  Lord Bohime chuckled bending over and petting the big cats, eliciting a purr from the par.

The boy beamed hoping that he could please his Lord.  ?I was hoping so...?

?You did well but this time...?  Pastal straightened and snapped his fingers gesturing toward the cats.  ?I don't believe the King would appreciate me bringing my pets.?  The boy looked crestfallen but the man patted him on the shoulder.  ?Do not fear.  Any other time you would have been thinking perfectly.?  He slipped the boy a coin to cheer him as one of the stable men took the cats back to the house.  ?Now lets be off.?  The axle groaned as his massive weight settled onto the bench and the boy hopped in front grabbing the reins and giving them a shake when they were ready.

Feeling the slight tap, the horse began to walk behind Lord Xhu, knowing himself that the going would be slow because of the guard that followed.  

Moving out of the courtyard going was very unhurried do to the crowds and it wasn't much effort for him to spot Lord Antiga, one of the few men that Lord Bohime put any trust.  ?Lord Antiga!  Angel!?  the deep voice boomed over the ruckus from the revelers.  ?It is a pleasure to see you here!  I am on my way to sup with the king.  Come walk with me on this boring ride!?  he laughed heavily and pulled a bottle from under his seat.  He poured himself a glass of a deep red wine and offered it to Angel.


----------



## Serp (Jan 15, 2011)

After Ser Xhu turned around, he realised he had been pondering too much and did not notice that Bohime wasn't quite behind him. Xhu was a fool to believe a man from Pilatus nevermind a lord would listen to or respect a Zantoparian.

Xhu walked backwards from the court and ended up back at the crowds, to see Lord Bohime drinking in the crowds, hedonistic to the end. Xhu gripped his swords in his hand.

And rushed through the crowds and raised his swords, watching the crowds separate. "Lord Bohime, the king needs you now!"

And Xhu allowed himself to smirk. "And there you can drink as much as you like."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2011)

Angel leaned casually against the wall of a small tavern, which was all a buzz that a Lord would drink there. Ordinarily they would not be associated with the commoners on the outskirts of Quartum, but would rather go to the more lavish places, with the fine wine and finer women. Indeed, the girls around this area were not dressed in the fine silks, nor had they been pampered or fussed ovver but they did have what Angel liked to call the 'Nectar'. Bees may be attracted to the bright colours of the flower but ultimately their goal is the nectar. The people here had genuine smiles and honest values, something Angel believed was missing the further you got to the palace.

Lord Bohime arrived and offered him another wine, Angel shrugged and downed both glasses and enjoyed them both with equal measure.

"My Lord," Angel bowed theatrically, "I could use your wine to strip the paint off my walls such is the strength of it, however I would find myself licking it off as its taste is still quite exquisite." Angel blinked a few times. He approached the horse which was carrying Lord Bohimes large frame.

"There there, you can always hope that he will eventually give birth to that child he is carrying in his belly." Angel smiled as he stroked the horse. The other townsfolk were aghast at the string of insults being thrown at one of the Great Lords and were stunned into silence. Angel looked up at to his lord and gave his trademark grin.


Sofia.

She went back to the palace with her kiwis. She hurried to the kitchen and handed them over to the chef.

"Ah Sofia! You are ze star that lights up my sky!" The man with the ridiculously long moustache beamed. He grabbed the basket from her and started shouting at his staff in a strange language which Sofia had picked up.

The previous servants of the castle had been kept alive if they showed their undying loyalty to their new king. Of course all of them knelt immediately with a few exceptions who were killed there and then. Sofia often played with the maids and the other servant children. Whilst her father disapproved of this behaviour it was this that had saved her life when the army had stormed the castle. She had swapped her clothes with a servant girl who wanted to be a princess and Sofia pretended to serve her tea. The guards came in and dragged the one in the lavish dress away, not heeding Sofias protests. The two girls looked somewhat similar and had, at first, fooled even the King. Of course he said nothing as the servant girl was butchered in front of him. He prayed silently for Sofias safety as his head was liberated from his body.

The remaining servants all took care of Sofia, as if one of their own but the new Kings own servants are amongst them so they speak in the language that they cannot understand. Even then they are careful.

"Jaque," Sofia said taking the Head chef to the side, "Someone found out."

Jaque looked at her, his dark eyes looking in hope for a sign that this was a joke. "Then we must move you, you are not safe you.."

"I'm fine. This man, he is.....kind." Sofia said with a distant look. Jaque was still alarmed.

"My dear, you are young and men may seem reliable and trustworthy but they will betray you, especially with the lure of money or power." 

Sofia cocked her head to the side and gave a probing gaze "Is that a rule without exception Jaque?" 

He looked at the princess and showed his exasperation with by clenching his creaseless new apron.

"You can trust me. I was heating your milk before you had such a sharp tongue." Jaque said, "But I have learned through bitter experience that trying to tame you is a fruitless endeavour. I may as well try to stop the wind, so do as you please but remember that infatuation and trust are two different things."

Sofia looked to the side and to the floor. She knew he was right, Angel was smooth talker but she had to be careful as it was not only her life that was in danger but all those that have hidden her secret. 

She decided that she would not meet Angel in person lest it was of great importance, something, unknown to Sofia, that was already assumed by Angel and to which he had already made complex provisions for.


----------



## Serp (Jan 17, 2011)

Jaskon had learned that Quartum was being shut down to all high lords the king did not want anyone stronger in the city walls. Jaskon and his three women were staring at Quartum through the streets of the free lands. 

"Mi'lord Frigg we could don the robe and glide over the wall and get your brother." Reika suggested.

"No too risky, but if Vergil can't leave it means the seat of house Frigg remains empty. And if we are lucky the King will kill Vergil and leave my hands free from blood."

"Lord Frigg, you hold so much hate for your brother, the teachings of Ashu teach us not to hate. And your hands are drowned in blood."

"Blood to keep the piece, and Vergil is no trueborn brother of mine, he is ice in wolves clothing, tonight we shall take the seat of Frigg for me as heir. And you Reika shall take up my burden."

Reika bowed her head. Jaskon was very important and powerful as well as spiritual, he could take 100 swords with ease and 200 with effort, Ashu was strong with him.

"How will we reach the north so quickly? We have riden the horses too hard today already." Jun asked. 

"I have more than enough energy for the beasts." Jaskon spoke silently. Jaskon began to ride until he was in the free fields. He turned back to the girls. "We don the robe." They all pulled on grey hooded uniforms. Jaskon breathed in and the released all the air in his lungs through the horse, it glowed lightly and then they rode off. Soon he would reach castle Frigg.

----
Rastbion and Oto.

"Rastbion you are not stupid! The king means to kill us and if not you now then soon. House Rastbion has a stronger claim to the throne than his and as his high lord you have even more power. He has let you live in this time because you served him well."

Rastbion snorted at Oto words. "How do I know you speak the truth?"

"I have no yet stirred Acondus killed my nephew and hates my people but I still served him, and now he turns against me without prompt. I must strike back as my honour as the high lord of Zantopar. If I start war I want the power of the south with me. It will be just."

"But what will I get from this another Oto on the throne, I prefered it when the kings skin was black and his soul rigid."

"Enough Oto's have sat on the throne, I am too old to rule and the rest of the Oto's too wistful, but fight with me I will give you the throne, and when you have them your trueborn sons, but if you die fruitless you pass the throne not to a minor lord but stop war and tell your people to bend knee to Oto and they will live softly."

"So want me to betray my kinsman for a throne that you may kill me for the moment my back is turned?"

"Alas but I might not kill you so soon, I cannot lie and say your death after the war will sweeten me, but I will say that House Rastbion will be the house of the king is he you help me expose Acondus for the man king he is and lend your power to help Abature rid themselves of this disgrace and hold a true king."

"Two southern lords not true kin one after the other on the Four throne will anger Ferrtus and Pilatus even whispers will roll through your Zantopar, what of them?"

"Let them whisper, Zantopar will back you in face I cannot control the shadows but our steel is yours. The north and the east will never join, the Lords too different. Bohime happy and warm and Frigg cold and rigid, and the force of the south-east could keep each bay."

Rastbion considered this. Acondus was his kin and he could not betray him but only a fool would say that he was not crazy. 

"Oto I will help." He sighed. "I marched out to kill you and save Acondus but I have have to say I will make a better king, he got the throne out of fast marching and cunning, less Abature and more eastern or western. I will rule strong, but in order to keep this strong. I ask you of one of your daughters or a woman of strong Oto blood to be my wife, bare me sons. Hence forth after I die the ruler of the 4 lands will have Oto blood as well as mine if gods be good."

A smile crept across Otos face, a daughter for a bond with Rastbion was minor. "You have a deal lord Rastbion." 

"Now grant me use of your forces." Rastbion retorted.

"Yes I will send a bird with my seal Zantoparian swords to follow your word."

Rastbion smiled. "Very well." He turned and rdde back to his horde.
----

*ELSEWHERE BEYOND THE IRON SEA*

A man with long hair that seemed purple in the light was wearing an armour of scales.
"How are the preparations going?"

"Great my lord, the eclipse of the sun is all we needed and it comes 2 days since."

"Good good, I shall cross the Iron Sea like my ancestor before me and see the wonders that made him stay or the terrors that killed him. I shall rule the savage lands in his and my own."

"Yes my lord and the warriors are ready, soon they will be able to freeze the sea and begin the march."

"How many do we have?"

"With the eclipse powering up those who follow Asson and Aegon, we have two thousand sunspears of Asson to burn the force, and two thousand moonscythes of Aegon to freeze the sea. As well as 3,000 raiders."

The man smiled and rose, his armour was made of gold with blue scales of what seemed like metal, imprinted with small indents of what seemed like feathers inlaid with red. It shone blue in one direction and red in the other. His gloves made of thick leather not seen on any animal still alive in the four kingdoms. His helmet sat beside him on the top of the great helm was 3 long red feathers that seemed to burn brightly although you would swear there was no fire.

The man raised his helm and places in on his head, he walked to his balcony and looked out towards the sea, apparently noone had survived the trip or either they didn't want to come back. But his great great great ancestor Aesop had travelled over with a great horde on the eclipse and talk was he became king, the land beyond the sea was his to rule.

"I am Aesop, the current of his name, named for my father and forefathers. Bannermen to none but the gods of fire and ice, Asson and Aegon. We will travel to the savage lands and take it for ours in the name of Aesop the departed! We march on the morrow when our gods are strong!" He shouted down and on the ground stood thousands of soldiers, dressed either in red, blue or black. Aesop the current raised his hands and the feathers on his helm too to flame and the gloves he wore became crisp with ice and then through the helm noone could see he was smiling.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 17, 2011)

Lord Bohime...

“Ser Xhu, would you have me move so fast that my magnificent steed should trample the little children beneath his steel shod hooves?  That would not endear me to the people and I could not stomach seeing the little faces covered in blood.”  Lord Bohime waved his hand up down when he heard the soft singing of his security patrol's swords as they slid from their sheaths.  “Do not worry.  I'm sure the King will understand and if you are worried he would blame you then rest assured that I will accept full responsibility for being late.”

With that matter finished in his mind Pastal seemed to dismiss this incident entirely before he turned back to Angel with great gales of laughter.  “I have enough children.  This Angel...”  He rubbed his stomach that was jiggling slightly with silent laughter.  “Is one that I shall keep with me.  It has been earned through many hours of indulgence that some one as young as yourself could never understand.  Besides, I will not run the risk of having a child that might turn into someone as yourself.”  His eyes narrowed slightly and he smirked.  “I will not say a son-in-law is out of the question.”

Waving his hand forward once more, the boy nodded and snapped the reins spurring the horse forward.  “I admit I do slightly fear for my steed for the way you are caressing it is like the way a man caress an exquisite woman that he has longed to touch.”  Lord Bohime began to move once more, his men seeming to look straight ahead but knew everything that was going on around them.

“Alas I fear I have to cut this wonderful reunion short Lord Angel.  It seems that the King requests my company.  I think he has finally learned that he needs to serve better wine.”  Lord Bohime looked at him seriously, his eyes belaying the thoughts that his words did not express.  “Sadie is at home getting ready to join the festival with Lord Rashid.  Why don't you see to them until which time I can join you.  I'm curious to know what kind of...gifts...you have acquired and that I may try out.”  Lord Bohime winked at Angel then gave him another straight look, letting him know what might happen, and he knows what needs to come.

With that they entered the King's keep.  "See Ser Xhu we are here and not too late."  His men stood ready as he labored to get his large bulk out of the chariot and into the king's presence.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 18, 2011)

Sofia - Inside the Palace

Sofia had played this scene over in her mind a thousand times. It was safe to say that her vengeance had utterly consumed her to such a degree that it was all she ever thought about. Even so, it was incredibly difficult to get anywhere near the King unless you were in his 'trusted circle'. His guards, his personal servants, his taster – every one of these were people he had unwavering loyalty from. It would be difficult, but not impossible. Jacque was the only exception, such was his skill as a Chef, known throughout the lands as God's Chef. However the King did not trust him and employed tasters, a job that was very much sought after, as even though there was the chance of being poisoned, having such a culinary experience before death was surely not such a bad fate

Sofia was in her quarters in the lower floor of the castle. Her old room was now being occupied by one of Anondus's personal maids; her items were long gone, all her childhood memories were burned and discarded and now she slept on a hard bed with the bare minimum around her. It had been difficult to adjust but the servants of her father's reign had done everything they could to make her stay more comfortable without arousing suspicion. 

She had a small window looking out to the rear garden, which was not as majestic as the front oone, but was source of some entertainment as she watched the birds hopping around and chirping, and at night the crickets giving the evening performance.Not that she had much time to gaze out the window. Sofia worked hard in the palace. She would set the beds, do the laundry, get the groceries. Jacque had complimented her saying that she was one of the best maids he had seen. Of course it was a role she had to play well now; only the best maids and servants were kept in the palace. A mistake would leave you homeless, jobless or worse yet, thrown in the dungeon where Lord only knew what happened.

It was however a quiet period and Sofia had the time to watch the trees swaying in the wind when Jacque knocked on the door. Curiously he was holding a cage with a large white dove in it. 

“This came in with the delivery. An olive skinned man said that he had been taken with your beauty and wanted to give you a gift. The soldiers have already inspected it and have deemed it ok.” It was not uncommon for such proposals and many of the girls had already been given gifts from male admirers. Doves were especially special in this language and Sofia felt a little awkward but cleared her head.

“It also came with a note.” Jacque said, “Very sweet, this admirer is.” he beamed

“You read it! Ugh!” Sofia grabbed the note from his clutches and read it, walking to her bed and sitting on the far corner to fully take it in.

'Though your beauty is far beyond that of this Dove, it is what is inside that matters. We are two parts that make a whole. Yours Truly, your dearest Angel'

Sofia's eyes widened as she read and looked at the cage with the bird in it. It was definitely not comfortable and not just because it was caged. 

“Jacque! Are any of the King's servants in the kitchen?” Sofia asked

“No, they have errands to run. I have to apply the finishing touches to the dinner tonight and...”

“Come, quickly!” Sofia swiftly made her way to the kitchen with the bird and put the cage on the table next to the chopping board.

“Sofia, I'm not sure this is how you are supposed to respond to such a letter.” Jacque said in bewilderment, seeing what Sofia was about to ask him to do.

“Kill it and gut it.” She said sternly

“But this is...”

“This is an order!” Sofia said impatintly. That stopped Jacque from doing just about everything. For her to use her authority as a princess, something she had only done once before in her life, Jacque realised that it was no joking matter. He moved quickly, removing the bird from the cage and executing a deft chop from the cleaver to lop off it's head. Then, as told, he sliced open the bird's torso and much their surpise was two small vials in the stomach of the poor creature. 

Sofia audibly gasped at the sight of the blood covered vials. She looked at Jacque.

“Quite a thoughtful boyfriend you have there...” he said looking at it. He ushered her back to the room having disposed of the offending dead dove.

“A poison and an antidote?” Sofia asked looking at them as they sat on her bedroom table.

“Maybe. Why else would there be two?” Jacque said inspecting the vials. He cleaned off the blood and engraved in the vial was a '½' and a '2/2'. “Which one is the antidote and which is the poison

Sofia looked at the note again. “We are two parts that make a whole.” she murmured, “Could it be...Jacque, I think this poison has two parts.”

He looked at the vials. “Of course! That way it would get past the tasters. The King uses two of them, one for his wine, the other for his food. Incredible.”

“Jacque. I...I'm going to do it tonight.” she was quivering, “My father....my mother...all my friends. They'll be avenged finally. Jacque. I can leave this place finally. I'll be free..” she ran to his chest and hugged him. She cried tears that were bittersweet as it dawned that her feedom was drawing nearer.


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2011)

It was night time, Acondus was sitting upon the four throne, it was made from four different woods inlayed with four different metals. The white wood for Ferrtus, the black for Abature, the two browns for Zantopar and Pilatus. It was said the throne was built first by Aesop on the border of all four countries and the castle and city was built around it. 

Acondus had had his guard bring out the giant table it was made from four larger pieces of wood each in the shape of one of the great countries. And the four pieces carried together and placed together.

Lord Bohime sat upon the brown side and Lord Frigg behind the white wood. Dante and Bohimes guards sat behind their lords. 

"Lord Rastbion is still coming but I doubt he will fret if we start without him."

The king waved in the dishes and what grand dishes they were, Bohimes eyes were wide at the foods. 

"My issue today is lord Oto, he goes against me and I need the power of the remaining three lords to crush his resistance in Zantopar and claim his lands and titles, giving them to the next worthy Zantoparian lord."

Acondus's tasters granted the wine and the food ready to taste and he began to feed. The fowls were fresh and the veg crisp, it was then he grasped his chest the poised viper thread on his doublet. 
------

Aesop was by the waters edge his army behind him.
"The eclipse comes now, Moonspears!" Aesop commanded and the warriors in blue walked to the edge and started to chant and as they chanted the sea froze before them.

Aesop took a step onto the ice and smiled. "Towards we march! To my kingdom! In a pass of Asson we shall be on new lands." And they marched forward.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2011)

Lord Frigg sat at his portion of the oddly shaped table, as was tradition and looked over at the various people assembled. He was acutely aware of Dante behind him.

The food was brought out and the King had his various tasters approve the meal. Vergil looked scornfully at the wine, he wasn't a drinker, unlike that fat buffoon, Bohime. Before the dinner had started and before the King had spoken Vergil inflicted Bohime with as icy a gaze as he could muster. He didn't like him or his country.

The King then spoke of Lord Otos betrayal and to march into his lands to take them over. Certainly not a bad idea. He would prime the young Zantoparian he had his eyes on to be ruler of those lands. However before such thoughts could be entertained, the King clutched at his chest and was in severe discomfort. Vergil closed his eyes and was as ever unfazed by the events unfolding around him. His mind ran through possibilities.

“Poison.” Vergil said knowing that it was not the King choking but rather an attack from a toxin. Again he looked at Lord Bohime. “Poison that could get past the tasters has to have been the work of  people from your country, unless one of the tasters had an antidote and was in on it. Do you know of this? Your country seems to have the monopoly on such matters.” he asked the fat man coolly and quietly enough so that it was a private conversation, though loud enough so that if anyone wanted to listen in, could.

There was panic all around Vergil with doctors rushing in, maids screaming, servants yelling. 

“Dante. We should leave, our being here serves no purpose now.” Vergil said unconcerned about the well being of the King and got up to exit.


----------



## Serp (Jan 20, 2011)

Vergil was set to leave as the King was laying down slowly dying. It was then Ser Xhu walked in and Ser Koros and Ser Kayvar.

Ser Koros bore no illegenice to Bohime or Frigg and pointed them down with his spear.
"My lords you are not to leave, the king has been targeted and it most likely was of one of the men here." He nodded to Xhu and Kayvar to take the lords to the towers of the lords, fancy cells much like the kings own chambers but cells they were.

"Take them to the towers." Koros said.

As he said that Acondus son and daughter came in the room over their father. Young prince Vipiere was an age of fourteen summers, his jaw tight set and hair long and wavy he was born a prince and lived it, lady princess Kobran was of an age of 16 and older than her brother, she looked like her mother the late queen

"My children, I fear my time has come. Ser Koros will take you to safety for when my life no longer keeps you safe and my death is what makes you die." Acondus could feel his insides shutting down, but he was the blood of the Cobra poison would have to try its damned hardest to get him. 

"Vergil, Pastal, if you may." Ser Xhu asked as he tried to usher them to the door and then to the Cell. 

Everyone was on edge then, they knew the moment Acondus died the throne was up for grabs, Vipiere was too young to fight for it, they all knew and Kobran a girl.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 23, 2011)

*Lord Bohime...*

The large man let his eyes scan the room as the king spoke.  He opened his mouth ready to demand proof of Lord Oto's betrayal but then the King grabbed his stomach, many knew of the poisons that people used in his lands, Pastal knew it wasn't a mere stomach ache that assaulted the man before him.  He dropped his own hunk of meat and set his wine back on the table.  

Then the accusations.  Lord Bohime sat quietly, taking stock of the situation as the others let their mouths over run their asses.  He knew better then to outright accuse anyone and he was more than curious about what was happening.  'The throne is up for grabs.' he thought to himself but didn't entertain any ideas.  Sure, like many others, he had thought about sitting on the throne of the four lands, but actually doing it was another matter entirely.  'Who should I throw my allegiance with?' he thought.  Pastal didn't want the throne but he wanted to make sure that his own country was taken care of.

“I seriously doubt that Lord Frigg or myself would have done such a thing while being in the presence of the king.”  Lord Bohime's shrewd eyes played over the other lord as he stood, the quiet shuffling of his soldiers surrounding him barely audible and don't with such a precision that it wasn't noticed until Lord Bohime was almost impossible to see.  “You should point weapons toward Rastbion or maybe he was right and Oto was truly after him.”  

The lord looked toward the three soldiers that swore their oath to the king, no matter what land gave them life.  “You have no authority to hold me.  I suggest you move out of our way and let me go back to my home.  I will not sit in some chamber waiting for MY death to come like some lowly pigeon!”  he huffed, the man was large and aging but many forgot that behind that jovial manner was a man that had to claw his way up to his position and continue to keep it for many years.  “If I am needed I will be found at my home here.”  His soldiers began to move forward surrounding him, steel weapons at the ready.  The weapons had a sheen to them, one could only guess what concoctions could have caused it but many knew that the soldiers that guarded Pastal were some of the best in the lands.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2011)

*Sofia*

She had witnessed the King clutch his chest and that was enough. Now she ran. She left all her belongings and was simply concentrating on getting out of the castle. The word had not spread that the King was dying and so the soldiers were still casually patrolling. She bolted out of the servants entrance and then stopped. 

“Jacque...” she thought. He was to be the primary suspect. What would he do? Was he going to be killed? She couldn't just leave him to die for her crime, she couldn't...

She felt a firm hand on her shoulder and jumped out of her skin.

“What are you doing? Go! Run!” It was Jacque and he was now pushing her out.

“But...” she didn't cry. She had been so used to hiding her emotions that it was second nature but though the tears did not fall, her body shuddered as if it was trying to. “..you'll be killed. You're the closest thing to a father I've had. Why didn't I think of this before...I should have realised you'd be accussed. I'm such an idiot...I..”

“You have to live and I must be blamed for the death.” He hugged Sofia tightly, “I'll be fine. It is my job to protect the true heirs to the throne, that is what I have done all my life and it is what I will do now. They will believe I was responsible and that there was no-one else involved. Your father and mother were great people, they were people that anyone would live for and die for. You, Sofia are the same. You have grown to be a fine woman and I am so very proud of you. You are free now. Go.”

Sofia was speechless. She didn't need to say anything. Tears trickled down her face for the first time in an age. She hugged him again as tight as she could.

“Jacque. I love you. I love you so much. Thank you for everything Jacque....thank you...” she was hugged back and then pushed away.

“Go my sweet.” Jacque said and gently closed the door, Sofia hearing the lock click behind it. She ran a decade of tears faling from her face as she ran to the small servant exit. She could not explain to the guards who would invariably ask her what her intentions were, then would clear it with someone in the castle. 

However she got there and the guard was absent and she was confronted with a  hooded man 

“Would you require an escort, my princess. It seems that the guard on duty was distracted by some rather fine women.” 2 of the 7 wonders of Quartum were distracting him with a show round the corner. Sofia didn't hesitate and nodded.

“Please...just get me out of here.” she said quietly

“As you wish your highness.” he said as the pair slinked away, disappearing into the the masses.


*Vergil*

Vergil had been told to stay where he was. He had never been good with dealing with orders even from those who had the highest of authority. Vergil looked at the spear that was pointed at him.

“Be wary of who you try to intimidate with that thing. You will let me out now or you will see the spear and the hand that is holding it on the ground, swiftly followed by your head.” Vergil made no move to his weapon but kept his icy demeanour. “Let it be clear that I, for once, am in agreement with that fat idiot there. I will not be kept here and should you try to then you shall know the full force of the House of Frigg. I believe the same would apply for Pastal and lest you want two countries coming to the aid of their rulers and storming the castle, I suggest you stand down. Or do you want to put the King's children in mortal danger?” Vergil asked.

He wished Morgana were here, she would instinctively have taken the two children hostage but it was not something he would ask Dante to do. He did however look at him with the eyes of “what exactly are you here for?” given that Vergil had a spear pointed at his chest.

There was to be a power vacuum though, the throne would not remain empty for long. Vergil could not take it just yet, his most trusted were out of earshot and his army were around a day's travel from here. His primary concern though was simply getting out of the castle.

It was then that the Head Chef burst in with a knife in his hand.

“For King Oto! You mercilessly killed my master and for this you shall suffer and die.” He sprinted to the already dying King, feigning his murderous intent towards the children.


----------



## Serp (Jan 25, 2011)

Koros and Kayvar were standing before the two lords. Vergil was of course being as cold as the north.

It was then that the chef burst in shouting about the king killing his previous lord. He was running to the king and his children, his killing intent. The knights were busy with the lords and had not enough time to get to chef as the door to the kitchens was the other direction. 

It was then that Dante jumped up and killed the chef. "Regardless of all he has done, he is our king." Dante said to dying body of Jacque. 

"Thank you!" Vipiere said as he ran to Dante Coldheart. "In the name of my Lord father Acondus, and in my name the crown prince Vipiere I name you a knight of the four countries."

Dante nodded in approval of being knighted so suddenly. 

It was then that the doors opened up and in ran a small boy.
"My lord king."It was then he saw the king laying down with a dead cook, 3 knights, 2 high lords, 1 minor lord and a handful of guards, nevertheless he continued. 

"My lord king, Lord Oto's forces are marching and they are outside upon the free lands already the reach here in a few hours march."

"Looks like it was Oto afterall." Dante said out loud.

"But thats not all my lords, along with the banner of Oto, the great lion of Rastbion flows alongside them, we fear that Rastbion and Oto have joined hosts."

Acondus just moaned and then spoke up. "Oto and Rastbion are traitors, Frigg and Bohime, I will let you go to fight for the Quartum. If you and your people can hold the Quartum and I still die the throne will rest with Bohime or Frigg. If you promise me this on your honour a great lord not to harm my children unless they raise a hand to you, I will give all the force of house Acondus upon my death, to hold and use as you wish until my children come of age. I beg you to raise them as your wards my son to Frigg and daughter to Bohime. If you help me defend Quartum." Acondus said as he started to slowly drift away.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2011)

Vergil watched with his same expressionless face as the Chef was killed by Dante. And then Knighted in almost the same movement. 

“'tis clear where your allegences lie Sir Coldheart.” Vergil sniped, referring to Dante not doing anything when Vergil had a spear pointed at him, yet leaping to the King's aid. The King himself had given Vergil his son to take care of, to which Vergil nods. 

“I am not so colhearted to deny a man his dying wish. I shall take care of this urchin until such a time as he is fit to rule. May your journey to the other world be a good one. I wish thee well.” He looked at the boy who was shaken by the twists and turns of the day. Emotions were useless, Vergil thought. 

Then yet another twist came and it was revealed that Oto and Rastbion were to take take Quartum by force.

“Oto and Rastbion hm? Action must be taken immediately then. Pastal, as much as it pains me to have to do this...” he extends a hand out, “a temporary alliance, else we shall both be slain.”

"I shall ready my troops and we shall plan a defence. This shall indeed be some interesting times."


----------



## Serp (Feb 1, 2011)

Dante sighed "My lord Frigg, you were not to be killed any time soon, your prowess with the blade proves that, I did not wish dishonor you by jumping to your aid. But the king is sickly and needed help. A Coldheart helps those who cannot help themselves."
Dante said before resting on his sword as he carelessly thrust it into the ground. 

The doors opened and in came the head of the the kings guard, he was tired from scouting the area. "Rastbion and Oto have reached the city." 

Acondus at the moment was just groaning. The prince stepped up. "You are guards of house Acondus, my father is seeping away from this place and I rule till a new king is selected. The power of our house and the throne is to be placed in the hands of Vergil and Pastal." The head guard nodded.

It was then that his head was removed from his head. Everyone gasped. 
Then 4 Zantoparian shadow stalkers appeared in the room. Some of the greatest assassins in the 4 countries. 

"This does not look good." Dante said.

And then the 4 of them struck at once.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2011)

“Very well.”  Lord Bohime looked over at the dying king's daughter and gestured for two of his soldiers to accompany her.  “Get your things quickly.” he barely gave her another cursory glance before Lord Frigg began speaking.

All night Pastal had listened to Vergil's snide remarks while still trying to maintain his jovial nature and now with one last comment he held out his hand for an alliance.  Lord Bohime was tempted to just push passed the man, let him deal with the assassins that scurry upon the land.  Lord Frigg was the type of man that disgusted Pastal.  He never saw past the nose on his face and assumed people were always exactly as they appear.

Before the group of people stood a man that seemed to have grown in height and mass, as Pastal shed his laid back exterior, he straightened his spine, losing part of the mass that made him seem so obese, and truly toward over them.  The merriment usually present in his eyes, making them appear a golden amber had disappeared and only a blank ebony depth was seen in those orbs.  “Very well Lord Frigg.  For the good of the four countries I will lay my allegiance with you.”  he placed his large hand within Vergil's and shook, the underlying words left unsaid.

With the remaining guard he moved toward the exit just as the shadow assassins appeared in the room.  A muscle twitched in Pastal's jaw.  “I have no time for this.”  He met with these elite soldiers before, they were trained well but they still did not equal the ones that came from Pilatus.  “Deal with them!”  he growled at his soldiers, so well trained that only three broke the circle that surrounded their lord.  

Scimitars hissed as they were released from their scabbards, the men doing the job they were born to do.  Another of the soldiers handed Lord Bohime the second sword he carried.  “Things might be able to be stopped if done quickly enough.”  He growled and moved quickly toward the door.


----------



## Serp (Feb 10, 2011)

Lord Bohime straightened up, he was average size when he was curved in his posture, but now he towered as a large man, even sized to the late Ser Conn. His stomach was large yes, but his arms and legs were thick not with fat but carved muscle. Lord Bohime was a man of gold it was said, his skin the colour if gold and his body hard as the metal itself.

Ser Kayvar saw his liege lord rise to battle, Kayvar was on the council of knights sworn to protect his king, but Ancondus lay dying and between his death and the crowning of the new king (if he would have him) Kayvar was a free man. And now he was Pastal's man.

"Lord Bohime!" Kayvar cried and threw Bohime his knightly weapons. They were forged from the greatest bronze of Pilatus, stronger and sharper lasting than common steal, forged years ago from the time of dragons. They were inlayed with gold. They were the legendary weapons of Kayvar's house who were in turn bannermen to Bohime.

"Thank you Kayvar." Bohime said as he grabbed the swords out of the air. Bohime was a child once, and the highborn in Pilatus tended to be raised to the riches of their cities and lands. But house Bohime was different they were the highest of lords and they would not allow a weak man to rule them. Pastal and his brothers and cousins had had to enter the trails. Normally given to the children raised to the assasins, house Bohime wanted its lords to be warriors as well as kingly. So Pastal raised the blades and carried himself towards the shadow stalkers of Zantopar.

Kayvar still had his minor daggers and leapt into action besides pastal. Ser's Koros and Xhu moved to protect the kings children and Ser Dante jumped beside Vergil.

The stalkers regrouped and attacked. They were trained in Aegon and Asson and soon the room was filled with fire and ice. 

The knights of the room were powerful but the stalkers quick. Xhu was of Zantopar and would not kill, nevermind his clansmen. He was Oto's man now as the king lay dying or dead but he would not let anyone kill children. He Koros and some of the kings guard took on the 2 stalkers that were on them. 

Dante with his northern long sword, and Vergil using a thinner Zantoparian style blade, still forged from northern steel regardless. 

After a while two of the stalkers were dead, not without taking Koro's with them. Xhu had also suffered wounds, but the children were safe. The fates of Lord's Bohime and Frigg still in the balance.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 10, 2011)

Vergil summed up the situation around him. Bohime finally grew something that looked like a backbone and was using it with great effect. The stalkers were as hard to kill as cockroaches. The struck, parried and retreated, their bodies were finely tuned to do so, not as big as the Knights but the proof that size was irrelevant in a swordfight lay in the form of the dead and injured knights.

Vergil's sword was pointed in a relaxed manner towards one of the stalkers. The sword was a part of him and battle was of second nature to him. His training was all that he did inbetween the meetings and formal nonsense that he had to put up with. He sighed almost in relief at the situation he was presented with. Dante stood beside Vergil.

"I'd like to try my hand at this one. Watch my back." he said to his ally

The stalker was infront of the white haired warrior and both were measuring the other up. Vergil's style had always been heavy on the counter attacks and he waited for the man to strike. He was fast and with no openings, Vergil had no option but to parry a series of strikes aimed at his eyes and throat. Having failed he leaped back and stared at Vergil and tried again.

After 3 attempts it was clear that they were evenly matched. 

"You fight well however, there is one thing you did not count on..."

Vergil was acutely aware that Dante had left his post and had gone around behind the stalker.


----------



## Serp (Feb 15, 2011)

Dante plunged the northern Long sword into the back of the Shadow Stalker. He fell to the floor dying.

Lord Pastal was a force of his own, his weight and size forceing them back, the holy bronze weapons deflecting the fire and ice of Asson and Aegon. Until he cut through the body of his target from neck through to stomach. He fell to the floor in a slump.

Eventually the the shadow stalkers were all dead but not without a few casualities on their side. Koros was dead as well as a few gaurds from the kings household and Bohime. 

In the end the guards remaining piled the bodies up and burnt them. Bohime and Frigg were in rage. "We are great lords and they try to kill us in a hall of food and wine! Bohime shouted.

"We are the kings of the north and west, better they send the best shadow stalkers to end us at least Pastal." Vergils eyes still as cool as anything.

Dante was just happy he was a knight now.

"CALL THE WESTERLY LORDS AND BANNERS! Pilatus will take down the eastern slit eyes bastards."

"Ey my lord." As some guards came to deliver his message by bird.

"I will call the northern lords to battle the savages of the south. But first I can see Acondus is dead or near abouts who shall sit upon the four throne. Blood or steel? By blood Vipeire shall rule, but we are all owed the throne as a Frigg I am a direct child of Ferrasop Frigg prince of the Quartum and warren of the north."

"As I am as a Bohime descended from Pilasop first of his name, warrden of the west son of Aesop the conqerour. But if we were to take up steel and fight I have more guards and Kayvar."

"Indeed, but I have a knight also and myself." 

"My lords this need not be a matter of war the king wanted this to be done throne peace to defeat Oto and Rastbion lest they sit upon the throne."

Bohime nodded. "Very well, Frigg we need to be together in this if we are to defeat the crane and lion at the door. I propose marriage, 2 to be sure, I will give you the hand of my daughter Sadie for you or any other Frigg to join our familes if you give the hand of one daughter if yours now or yet to come to one of my sons now or yet to come. So that the bond be double binded and if things turn sour a double hostage situation will remain."

Vergil looked at Pastal it was a logical plan to stop them from killing each other, yet he found it hard to agree. "Who will sit upon the throne then?"

Pastal laughed "My daughter and her Lord Husband of Frigg of course. An equal agreement to be sure. With me as Lord advisor and you as lord correspondant warden of the north to the kings court" Pastal smiled large smile.

Vergil wanted the throne himself, he could marry Sadie himself but too many complications.
"Ok Pastal it is done. Frigg and Pastal upon the throne as one body."

Abd then the lord shook hands, under the view of the gods, knights and council members and before the dying king and his children.

Pastal and Vergil turned away from each other and marched put the doors.
Armour was soon donned and the the great Lords rode out to meet Oto and Rastbion on the battle feild. They had the kings army till thier hosts reached back to them and that would serve to guard the walled keep of Quartum till then.

----
Elsewhere in the North.
Jaskon Frigg had reached Frigg castle at abnormal speed. He blew the doors open.
"Vergil hath gone too far." Jaskon said as he walked through his childhood home.

The knights raised their blades to him. "You would dare raise your blade to your rightful lord?" He said.

"Jaskon?" The oldest of them said.

"Yes."

"Is your brother dead?"

"He is not my brother but the reason for my exile. He is as Coldheart as he is cold hearted. It was for that secret that I fled. But I have returned."

"My lord frigg that is a dangerous thing to say."

"Have you not seen Sparda Coldheart or young Dante they are images of Vergil, he has the Coldheart traits."

"All northern lords have shared blood my lord, it could be a blood jump."

"Ey yes, but why banish us for finding that out. And ask Spada now, he will hold no secrets, why do you think he has not been to Castle Frigg in years unless he was scared to show his face, his familiar face."

Jaskon with his group of girls walked into the main hall, the chair in the center used to be the throne of the king in the north and he sat upon the white wood seat of snow and steel.

"I am Lord Frigg now, let those who wish to challenge that fight me."

"A bird has been called to help Vergil in Quartum, Oto and RAstbion are sacking the place and aim to claim the throne."

"Hmm, very well send the men, but capture Vergil."
The knights were scared but they obeyed.

"But in the mean time bring me Spada Coldheart! To settle this."

------

On the shores of Zantopar

The sunspears and moon sycthes landed across their brigde of ice. But the men the soilders were off fighting in Quartum.

Aesop the current spoke to him men in his toungue. "Kill the men and burn their corpses for Asson to fill the fiery army, rape the older women and drown them for wivces of Aegon. Keep the maids and young boys alive."

The complied and began sacking The lands of Zantopar. Aesop came upon a statue bared in the likeness of Aesop the conquerer his ancestor with another man, he looked somehwat like the people of the land they reached but also like the people of Aesotoros were he hailed from. It had words written in the foeregin toungue but also in Aesotoros.

_This is Zantopar, port of King Aesop and home to his son Zantosop Oto may his sons rule forever and ever.

_"So Aesop did reach this land as a king, but never returned and had new sons." Aesop the current  was angry. He thrust his flaming spear into the statue as it shatter he spoke.

"I am Aesop the new, I conquer this port in the name of King aesop and name it Aesopar!"

the spears and sycthes raised their blades and cheered.

Darkness was falling on the four kingdom.
---

As the holy warriors landed on the shores they awoke the beasts sleeping in Abature and soon they would reach the quaturn and further themselves. All that remained was what bad thing was happening in the west.


----------

